# Stems/spacer query for Master X-light



## hedgefundlawyer (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a Saronni replica Master on order and have been trying to determine best stem/bar combo. I think I have settled on the Zero100 stem and Zero100 bar. I realize there is a shim to use with a 31.8 stem so it fits a 27.2 steerer but I can't figure out if anyone out there makes spacers that fit the 27.2 steerer but will look right with a 31.8 stem. Maybe regular 1" steerer spacers are fine, but I feel like they will look skinny compared to the stem itself. I wish there were more stems that fit a 27.2 steerer with a 31.8 bar, but I really haven't seen any. Any Master owners out there with suggestions?


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

I use a Chris King HS on my Master X-Light. It's silver and looks nice with the chromed head tube lugs. When I used a Ritchie WCS stem with the spacer for 1", I used the CK machined spacers in silver, because the shim had a silver lip that was visable and I didn't want to go from the silver HS, to black spacer(s) to the slim silver shim lip, to the black stem. I was not thrilled with the look, but it wasn't too too bad. The spacers didn't look "Skinny" at all.

Then I was lucky to find a NOS ITM Colnago Pantographed adjustable 1" stem. It's black, and I now use black spacers, which flows nicely with my black bars. I have an LX04 paint scheme, which is black in front then white, then chrome.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

I use 1 inch spacers below my ITM 100% stem. The deda zero100 looks too bulky on the Master IMO..


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

I am also awaiting delivery of a MXL
will have 3T stem and bar


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

My MXL came with Deda Magic bars and a Newton stem..


----------

